# Alterações climáticas: Dias vão ficar mais quentes, apesar dos episódios de frio



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 17:50)

*Lisboa, 29 Jan (Lusa) - Os dias vão ser mais quentes no futuro, apesar das vagas de frio episódicas, afirma o coordenador do SIAM II, um projecto que traça cenários e impactos para as alterações climáticas em Portugal, que é apresentado segunda-feira.*

"É preciso distinguir a média das temperaturas e da precipitação ao longo do ano da variabilidade. A queda de neve também já ocorreu no passado e isso não altera muito as médias", declarou à agência Lusa Filipe Duarte Santos.

O cientista sublinhou que se mantém a tendência global dos últimos 30 anos para médias de temperatura mais elevadas.

O aquecimento global vai afectar também Portugal, com impactos significativos em vários sectores económicos como comprovaram os investigadores que participaram no projecto SIAM.

Filipe Duarte Santos salientou que se projecta uma maior frequência de secas no futuro, com consequências gravosas para a economia.

"A produtividade da agricultura baixa e os recursos hídricos são afectados, penalizando as populações", disse.

Os fenómenos climáticos extremos tendem a ser cada vez mais prováveis.

Além das secas, regista-se a tendência para a ocorrência de episódios de precipitação muito intensa, "agravando o risco de cheias e desabamento de terras", continuou o especialista.

O litoral é uma das zonas que vai ser mais afectada pelas alterações climáticas e pela pressão que resulta da subida do nível da água do mar.

A erosão costeira já afecta 67 por cento do litoral e deverá agravar-se.

Filipe Duarte Santos frisou que as alterações climáticas são um processo lento e que mesmo que os gases com efeito de estufa deixassem agora, miraculosamente, de poluir a atmosfera o mar ia continua a subir.

"O oceano tem uma memória muito longa. A dilatação da camada superficial do oceano vai-se transmitindo de forma muito lenta para as zonas mais profundas e por isso demoraria cerca de 500 anos para deixar de subir.

No último século, o nível das águas do mar subiu 15 centímetros, mas estima-se que até ao fim do século XXI suba cerca de meio metro.

"É preciso fazer uma gestão sustentável da orla costeira", reclamou o coordenador do SIAM, adiantando que "é muito desaconselhável construir a cotas muito baixas".

Filipe Duarte Santos considera que é importante que o Governo adopte uma estratégia de adaptação às alterações climáticas para reduzir os seus efeitos adversos, mas lembra que todos os cidadãos devem também dar o seu contributo.

Para o coordenador do SIAM, é fundamental que Portugal reduza a sua dependência dos combustíveis fósseis, para diminuir as emissões dos gases com efeito de estufa.

"A factura do petróleo é brutal", afirmou, sublinhando que Portugal deve investir mais na energia solar térmica e fotovoltaica.

Actualmente, Portugal que tinha em 1990 o menor nível de emissões "per capita" no conjunto de 15 países da União Europeia, já está acima da Suécia.

As conclusões da segunda fase do projecto SIAM vão ser apresentadas na segunda-feira numa cerimónia que conta com a presença do Presidente da República, Jorge Sampaio, e do Ministro do Ambiente e Ordenamento do Território, Francisco Nunes Correia.

Fonte: Agência Lusa


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 21:38)

PAra quem quiser ler os resultados do SIAM -fase 1 encontram-se em http://www.siam.fc.ul.pt/SIAM_Book/

LANÇAMENTO DO LIVRO SIAM II terá lugar na segunda-feira, 30 de Janeiro às 18 horas, na sala 1 da Sede da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian.

Penso que a entrada seja livre, mas nao tenho a certeza!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 22:37)

Eu acho estes estudos muito bonitos sinceramente, dão um certo jeito para alguns lobbies, enfim... daqui por 5 anos vamos ver se alguem se lembra ainda da teoria do aquecimento.

Alguem já perguntou pq derrete o gelo milenar no Polo Norte? Será pelo aumento de 0.2 ou 0.3 no ultimo seculo? Mas a temperatura do polo será 0º?Enfim são perguntas sem resposta, que merecem a meu ver um debate serio, e acima de tudo um estudo aprofundado destas matérias. Eu pela minha parte tento estudar o máximo possível, agora que à peças do puzzle que não encaixam isso há.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (16 Fev 2006 às 11:44)

AlguÉm JÁ Mencionou O Que Acontecria A Portugal No Caso Da Corrente Do Golfo Mudar Drasticamente Ou Sumir?


----------



## Antonio (16 Fev 2006 às 13:54)

Ninguém falou, mas se a corrente do Golfe sumisse por completo teriamos eventualmente uma Glaciação. Na última glaciação o clima no Norte da Peninsula Ibériaca era semelhante ao da Noruega hoje.

Em todo o caso a probabilidade de a corrente do Golfo sumir por completo será nula, a corrente poderiá é reduzir a sua intensidade...


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

A corrente não desaparaceria, apenas vira a sul, se a sim se poder dizer, deixando a linha pola na zona do paralelo 40, ou seja dai para cima seriamos todos "suecos". A linha de degelo dos Icebergs na ultima glaciação era perto do Algarve, apenas e tão só


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2006 às 00:41)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> A corrente não desaparaceria, apenas vira a sul, se a sim se poder dizer, deixando a linha pola na zona do paralelo 40, ou seja dai para cima seriamos todos "suecos". A linha de degelo dos Icebergs na ultima glaciação era perto do Algarve, apenas e tão só



QUE PEPINO VEM VINDO.


----------

